# Atlanta?



## hobbit4 (May 4, 2005)

are there any SA support groups in atlanta?


----------



## btnik (Sep 10, 2005)

*Atlanta is pretty close to jacksonville*

Hi,
I don't know about Atlanta, although I'm from Kennesaw originaly, but I'm trying to find some poeple here in Jacksonville, Al, which is only about an hour from you. If you don't have any luck check back with me. At the very least it would be nice to hang with someone who can relate. I'm a journalism major at JSU and don't get to get back to Ga often enough. It'd be nice to have an excuse.
Good luck,
Eddie


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.meetup.com/introvert-172/


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

Good question.. I live in Stone Mountain, not too far from downtown ATL. The link that you provided fetisha is in Roswell... which is kind of far from me. Lol. Is there anywhere closer? I'd like to really be more proactive about connecting with others.


----------

